# AK-47 and Mass law...



## Newton Savage (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi,

My father recently passed away out of state and in his will has given me all of his firearms. A revolver, a couple shot guns, a .22 rifle, and an AK-47 w/a 30 round magazine. Am I allowed to bring that AK-47 into this state? If so, do I have to do any kind of registration with the state for the AK and the other guns?

I do have a LTC-A with no restrictions.

Thank you.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

If that AK and mag are "preban" don't give it a second thought. Make sure you have copy of the will and then register everything with an FA-10 to be compliant.
BTW....any chance he owned the guns here in Mass at any time before being in this other state? (hint hint)


----------



## Newton Savage (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank Wolfman and MPD


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

I had to sell mine when I lived in South Boston. They are on the Banned List.


----------



## Newton Savage (Jan 27, 2013)

I've decided to store it at a relatives house out of state until I either move or decide to sell it. 

This state's legislature sucks.


----------

